# Dera Sacha Sauda And Sikh Clash , Dera Exposed On Indiatv



## bathindian (Jul 30, 2007)

Deg Teg Fateh Panth ki jeet !!!  Leaving the history i persume you guys must be aware of the dera sacha conflict that has been rising in recent months. See these shocking videos of the exposure of this dhongi baba revealed by his own driver. You can see these videos of his interview and about his involvement in a rape murder case at http://derasachasauda.etcinfocomm.comhttp://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/smilies/SHOCKING.GIF :shock:   Hello all, ever since may 18 appearence of baba ram rahim gurmeet singhs images of wearing a dress too similar as guru Gobind Singh Ji, and his new ritual ceremony of making 7 pyaaras by giving them JAAM E INSAAN to drink, and then sitting in the same posture as Guru Gobind Singh Ji and drinking same jaame e insaan from them,punjab and neighbouring states have been very tense. Specially the malwa region where his hold is more.          Personally to me i saw it as  greatest conflict that could arise in front of sikh kaum. Because these people had been agressively supressing any voice against them speciallyin harayana and one or two parts of punjab.   Although we all know about some history of this baba , most people of other regions of punjab hadnt even heard his name.   But not mentioning much you can  view the videos of this babas driver and everything he said , that was too shocking on this site Dera sacha sauda baba EXPOSED on Indiatv


----------



## jaskaransingh (Dec 2, 2007)

Great Info Thanks By The Way An Unplanned Protest Of 25000 Sikhs Armed Happened However It Ied Down


----------

